# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Vuajtje dhe vetem vuajtje!

## ALBA

Ishte korrik nje vit i nxehte  
populli pa shresa kishte mbet
nga ajo qeveri diktatore
qe me djajt ishte kap per dore
40 vjet te harrur
ne kafaz te rrethur
dhe kur i jepnin per te ngren
cdo gje ishte me racjon
zogjt e rinj nuk po duronin
me ze te ulet ciceronin
fjalen njeri tjetrit ja degjonin
per shtegtimin diskutonin
ne diaspor donin te shkonin
per te jetur te lire
nga ajo qeveri e pameshire
dhe nje dit kafazin e shperthyen
te gjithe grumbull ne mergim shkuan
neper det e neper tok
kush me vrap e kush me not
vujtjet e tyre skan te pershkrume
edhe sot nuk kan t' harrume
ne mars te vitit97
ne Otranto neper det 
mbi 80 shqiptar kan mbet
me dal nga deti paten shpresa
qante nena me bijt e saj
por njeri nuk i degjoj
mergimi mallkum i mashtroj
sa e zorshme erdhi jeta
mos me i gezu trojet e veta
kjo rug qenka shume e rende
nuk thret dot as nene as babe
tu marr rruget e Greqis
uje gjaku ju be rinis
frik prej ushtris e policis
neper te ftohte e tu plas te nxehtit
buke pa ngren e tu plas etit
nate e dite te pa gjume
slan shtet ne bote tu kerku pune
shume djem mbeten ne mergim
shume femij po rriten jetim
shume nena jan vesh ne zi
shume motra kan ngel pa vlla
zemer plasura e syt pa ju tha
a moj nan moj nane Shqiperi
a je gjall moj burrnesh
a e ke ndermend me qesh
se gjith jeten vetem lot
si dje ne lufte ashtu dhe sot
nuk esht gjithshka vllezer kurbet
esht vendlindja ku te ka rite djepi
ne shqiperi me u bashku 
dhe per vete me punu
dhe me i then kurbetit zi
mos te pafshim me me sy

----------


## ben-shkodrani

ALBA_MAUSI 

te lumshin duart naqe   per zoten je talente  jan ty me ba pershtypje shkrimet e tua je fantastike vec vazhdo e shkruj se je  e shkelgjyshme 

te uroj gjith te mirat ne jet edhe na si shkodran krenohna me nje talente si puna e jote 

edhe nje her te uroj gjith te mirat ne jet ty edhe familjes tane me rrespekt Ben-SHkodrani 
Belgjik

----------


## ALBA

Falimderit Ben_Shkodrani
dhe une respektin sta ndali
po ketu ne forum
shume vajza ka si une
qe me vlerat shqiptarore
mendojn  qe ket forum
 mos me e lan mas dore
se asht shpresa e atdheut
ku na mbledh reth memedheut
me e kalu ketu merzin
dhe me u kenaq me shoqerin
per ket gje ne ket forum
Albo asht i nderum
djal arit dhe politikan 
sja gjen shokun ne kto ane

----------


## Ryder

Komplimenta per poezine
se keke vajze atdhetare
tjerat shkrujne per dashnine
e harrojne se jane shqiptare
zemren me kcy na e bane 
se se dita se je edhe shkodrane
lol

----------


## ALBA

falimderit vlla shkodran
jam krenare qe jam ne ate ane
por ma krenare jam prej nje gjeje
qe jam shqiptare pa dallim feje

----------


## Brari

Boll mir ke fol oj ti alb-Mause 
Lum ajo nan qe t'ka si rrushe
Kur ja ban kafen  ti pa pertue
Edhe ne minder me buz-gezue
Ja con e i rrin  gadi si moll e ftue
E ti rrnosh se i ke nderue
Njashtu si i ka hije nji zane mali
E lum Shkodra  n'talent qi t'fali.

Edhe  baba fort  ty t'respekton
Kur gjuca liqënit ti ja fergon
E i pik raki Drishti ne got ja con
Edhe pak djath se asht pa tallon
E njaty bashke  si per lezet
Nisni tregoni naj barsalet

Vazhdo ti Alb  njashtu me shkrue
Bile mund t'tham se je vanue
Kush asht shkodran  ban me diftue
Humor e kang me na dhurue.


tana te mirat juve.

----------


## ALBA

Edhe ty Brari nje fjal po t'tham
Hallall te kjoft gjini i  asaj nan
se shume ke dhan per ket forum
per politik je tregu burr
te tana shkrimet i kam lexu
me shume parti ke luftu
me shume debate pa mbarim 
por me ne fund ke dal si trim
me humor e me shaka
je i mire sa me ska
po e them me realitetet
per tan Shkodren kam respekt
jane njerez per me i dasht
se dhe armikun se lejn jashte
jan mikprites dhe dashamir
e shtrojn sofren si mat mirt

----------


## Brari

Mori  Alb mori  kjosh bekue
Tash jam kuq e jam turpnue
Nuk duroj un me u levdue
Ma mir me m'rre e m'sakatue
Por me ty un s'jam zemrue
Vec po du me t'falenderue

E tash Alb  ti me m'kallxue
Per njat Shkoder qi mjerue
Tash sa vjet  tuj u rrenue
Halle t'mdhaja tuj kalue
Ku kje dhimba e ku kje zori
qi atij  poplli ment ja nxorri
E kaq vjet vazhdon terrori
Sa shkodrani e sa malcori
Tuj u vra si  harabela
Nuk lan shina e nuk lan tela
Pa i shgul e pa i shkep
Ne mal t'zi tuj i cu me u djeg
Hajt se dikur kish faj Partia
Po sot Kisha e xhamija
A s'po mujn  me e ba terbjet 
At rini e at Milet
Qe kollaj e ka me Dek
Me  kallasha  e me dyfek
Tuj marr jeten shoqi shoqit
Si me ken kasht kallamoqit
Ku ka shkun ajo burrni
Me u dasht e ne Shoqni
Me dal xhiro n'kafe t'madhe
Me shku vizita ner mahalle
Gra e varza  vesh e njesh
Me ly buz e e me njy flok
E me dalun t'tana tok
Tuj u qesh  tuj  u lazdrue 
E askush mos me u lotue
Me u lotu e me u myll mrën
Ne ora gjasht  si   pulastren
Qi nder dega i zen gjumi 
U ba Shkodra si katundi..
Qira ne dimen e qira Veres
E Hidrocentrali ne Va t'dëjes
Boll te merzita  mori lum Alba
E bafsh gjum t'ambel se na xu Nata..





lol.


Cdo te mire...


Per tu moskeqkuptuar..nji skjarim Tiranasve jugorë....
Qira ne dimen e qira Veres-- qirinj ne dimer e qirinj ne vere..


Tung..

----------


## ALBA

U ku ku ti mor brar
Ku i gjete ti tan ato fjal
me e ba me qesh nje mehall
se e verteta nuk asht ndryshe
jan ba njerzit si te marr
ca te zgjuar e ca rogtar
shkojn tu kecy si birra ne shishe
e tuj bertit si gshtenja ne prush
me shoqi shojin tuj ba grusht
tuj ba grusht e tuj u rrah
e njanit tjetrit mos me ju nda
deri sa njani me u vra
e shume nana  sot jan tuj qa
tuj qa djemt e tuj qa burrat
tu qa shpit e tuj qa kullat
tuj qa jeten e djalit vet 
qe i iku per kjamet
spo edin asnje njeri
per kaprico a per burrni
une fort mir po e di
se  ne Shkoder
ka shume gjakesi
sot ne shekullin 21
kesaj si thojn trimeri
por i thojn cmenduri

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sa bukur keni shkruar te dy, Alba dhe Brari.  Me falni se ju nderhyra, por nuk rrija dot pa shprehur falenderimin.........per kenaqesine qe na jepni ne te tjereve. Thx.

----------


## ALBA

Falimderit MI CORAZON per koplimentet,dhe ne per humor ton dhe te jujin po shkruajm apo jo BRARI :buzeqeshje: )))))

----------


## Brari

Tash un Alb ty po t'kallxoj
Motra Corazonit si e pesoj
I dashmi saj ne shenj dashnije
I bleu  celular  akull  prej kutije
E nga qejfi  do puthje veresije
I mori i ngrati e u gzue  i fije
Edhe  merr kjo tepsi e miell
E ban nji kek diten per diell
Me gzue  vjehrr e  gzu komshit
Se tash Corin atje  ne Amerik
E thrret kur don dit dhe nat
Pa dal tek gabinat  me u ropat
E doli keku per mrekulli
U knaq vjehrr e u knaq kojshi
E ta po veshet e pispilloset
E ne rrug me dal me taku shoqet
E si me lezet  me i tregue
Sa shum i dashmi mendon per mue
Tuj ec  e tuj u kqyr neper vetrina
I kish ba flokt me bigotina
Ka bulevardi kambet po e conin
Ne cant kish shti dhe telefonin
Tash tha jam edhe une bose
Me celular si Makbulet "roze" 
E sapo shkon te ura Lanes
Rrezet e diellit i ran Tiranes
Ndalon te ura e dal kadal
Xjerr celularin tuj pa verdall
E tik tik tik numrin formon
E zanin e motres  po e ndigjon
Por  s'pati fat  me fol ma gjat
Nji kopil rrugesh  njashtu tak-fak
Ja merr Celin e iken me vrap
Bertet e mira por krejt e kot
Asnji polic  e as miq e shok
Hajduti iku e Mikja mbet
Ashtu  ne pikllim e per ibret
A ste vjen me plas e ulerit
Per kte Tiran mush me bandit
Nji kshu  gezimi ne fyt i mbet
Njerzve te mire mbetun pa shtet

Po cka me ba duhet durim
Se ka ma keq  ne at gremin
Shkon koka njirit si kastravec
Jo ma celulari qe past hijen e vet
Kshu  ju shoqnija  kto hallet tona
Noshta rregullohet heret a Vona
Shqipnija jon  ashtu si evropa
Pa hajduta e plehna e gropa
Se ndryshe zemra nuk gjen shpetim
Po spati njeriu i fije gzim




Thx  Cori dhe Alba.

Gez !

----------


## ALBA

Motra e MI Carazon hallall
se vec celularin i paskan marr
po mu vjet per vit te ri
s me lan ne qaf asnje bizhyteri
qesh e ngjesh me zinxhira
desha me shku si ma e mira
shkojshim delshim ne rrumullak
nga kinostundjo deri ne laprak
kishim vesh nje pal kepuce
 qe me uje na ishin mush
pantallonat lara lara
sdukej ngjyra si me para
qull e lag per kasavet
ishim ba sikur ishim fut ne det
isha ba nervoz e smund shikova
kur ne kanal perfundova
dhe nga dhimat fillova me kja
a ku ku thash me me men
si nuk nigjova une kerken
nuk nigjova njerzit e mi
kur me porositen me urtesi
vajz e dashur ri mos dil
se tash po te vjedh ndonje kopil
por robt une si nigjova 
dhe keshtu e pesova
nga kopilat une shpetova
por ne kanal une perfundova

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ALBA

data31 Dhjetor  ora12
kjo fest internacjonale per te gjith ne
te gjithe tuj pershnet me gota ne duar
tuj shpreh urime dhe tuj than Gezuar

tuj fol tuj qesh e tuj lodru
tuj plas fishekzjar e tuj kendu
tuj pershendet ne telefona
urime te ngrohta nga zemrat tona

dhe une urimin tim po e shkruj ktu
si per mua ashtu dhe per ju
uroj nder shendet e pare
pa probleme dhe pa halle :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## besnik imeri

alba ke urimet e mia per poezit tua jane me te vertet  i them ne tropojanet me themel pra qe trajtojne dicka kane dicka te vertet ne vetvete je shume e mire  me kenaqe vertet po edhe merzite pak megjithate mire thua ti te gjejme pak kohe te qeshim dhe mundohemi ta gezojme sadopak jete gjej rastin te uroj edhe vitin e ri 2003 qofte ky vit i gezimeve dhe mbaresise se shpirtit tuaj

----------


## ALBA

Mirmengjez mor vit i ri
sa jemi lodh me ardh tek ti
kemi kalu tan ato halle
katastrofe e skandale
por ne jemi kock e fort
i bajm ball cdo gjeje ne bote
kush i mencem e kush puntor
kush lyps e kush aktor
kush mafjoz kush tregtar
kush emigrant apo shtegtar
te gjithe vitin e vjeter e kan kaluar
dhe ke ty jan drejtuar
dhe te luten pa pushim
na e prij mbar ne cdo drejtim
dhe une vitin 2003 e pergozoj
qe lutjet tja u plotesoj
dhe cdo gje tja u ralizoj 

GEZUAR GEZUAR GEZUAR

----------


## Brari

Nadja mir miq e mikesha
A i palut ju ato tesha
A i lat  ato faqe  te kuqe
Ju sy zeza e buz burbuqe
Karajfila e drandofille
Kush n'shkoder e kush n'Phille
Kush n'italje e kush n'Florida
kush n'Prishtin e kush n'toronto
erdh vit i ri  e me ken pronto
me u vesh e me u gadit
Me ly sy e me njy vetlla
Me i hanger ju do petlla
edhe fill ke shatervani
Se n'xhiro sot asht nami
Varza t'bukra ne xhinsa vesh
n'kambt e bukra cizmat  njesh
Kush anglisht kush italisht
Dilni te tan mos bani bisht
shoqi shojin me takue
sy me sy me bisedue
pa mause e kompjutera
Ka lezet kur i vjen era
njanes  moll tjetres si  ftue
Tjetra sheg e mandarina
Se u bam krejt si makina
Tuj u puth neper Imeilla
ka lezet  njashtu  si Djella
Qe dashni con me Bardhokun
Porsi  Mrika me  ndoc rrokun
dor per dore nder lendina
sdun me dit ma per marrina
tuj u puth pa pyt miletin 
Me ja ndi dashnis lezetin
E u shkon dita sheqer
Jan rehat pa kompjuter
E tash un du me ju urue
Vitin e ri ju me gezue
Per fjalor mos m'vini re
Se nji got kam pi per be
E ty Alb  oj vajz fisnike
Tana hert ti simpatike
drit tu baft tu viti ri
Ne shkoll e jet e ne Shoqni
E ju tjert  shendet  me pas
Barkun mos e bani drras
Kadaif e bakllava
Rrasni sot se nesret ska
ju shkoft mar dita mas sodi
E me gzim ju ardht ju Moti


Tana t'mirat ju deshroj me
Dielli n'zemra   t'ju lulzoj




hajt bashi diten e mir !



lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

A ju jeni te lezetshem. Na e filluat diten sot me buzeqeshje...
Ju uroj edhe une nje vit te mbare.

P.S.   Po ju te tjeret , ju bejtexhinjte e forumit....pse rrini indiferente? Shkruani edhe ju... Luni  venit "Dreri", "Sokoli" , "Henri" etj ...bani edhe ju do bejte me Brarin dhe Alben.

----------


## ben-shkodrani

hahahaha sa kem qesh:

----------


## ALBA

Qesh mar naqe ti qesh
se dikush qan e dikush qesh
se rina po i iken per lesh
dhe sidomos ktu ne mergim
s'shijohet rinia si ne vendin tim
boll perdorim qeshje e humore
por karakterin se lshojm pas dore
ate kemi pik te pare
 pastaj vin te tjerat pas radhe...

----------

